# FS: E-MU 1212M Audio Interface for Cheap ($50)



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone here into computer music? I've got an E-MU 1212M audio interface that I've gotta sell because I don't have enough PCI slots in my new machine, so I'll be forced to buy a (bigger) audio interface. (Oh darn!) It's a v1 (Firewire version), so you can't expand it with the MicroDock, but you do get a firewire port out of the bargain. Not sure why they didn't make the new MicroDocks backwards compatible, but them's the breaks.

Works great, I love it, good A/D converters. In fact, plan on replacing it with the 1616M, so guess that vouches for its quality.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd be all over this if only I had the cash


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Got somethin' to trade?  I'm not in any rush, either, btw. Send me a pm, or talk about it further on the wiki.


----------



## keemster (Apr 9, 2008)

i'll buy it for 50 shipped

please email me at [email protected]


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL, I'm sure you would. Sorry, no longer for sale.


----------

